# PS/2 Keyboard Recognized Only When USB Keyboard Plugged In



## aorchid (Jun 22, 2010)

Hello,

Sorry if this is a daft question, but I am trying to use a PS/2 keyboard and I can only get it to be recognized and function if I keep another USB keyboard plugged in. I see 'atkbd0' in /dev when the PS/2 is plugged in. Should this sort itself out with a reboot (can't do that for a few more days) or does this seem odd? 

I am in KDE4 as a window manager if that matters, running 8.0 Release, AMD64.

Thanks,


----------



## sossego (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm still using hal and dbus on my xorg.
Have you restarted either of these services?


----------



## aorchid (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks for the idea. Restarting dbus did the trick. Thanks very much.


----------

